# WoW Gildenhomepage



## TonyMontana777 (20. Dezember 2010)

hallo

hab mir bei One.com nen dominan bestellt und wollte jetzt da ne homepage UND forum für meine gilde erstellen

hab jetzt ne frage...wo finde ich nen gutes Template (vorlage ) und vllt nen tuto 

danke für jede vernünfitige antwort


----------



## Killerbeef (20. Dezember 2010)

TonyMontana777 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab mir bei One.com nen dominan bestellt und wollte jetzt da ne homepage UND forum für meine gilde erstellen
> 
> ...




Hast du eine Domina, einen Domian (Seelsorger im Fernsehen :b) oder oder eine Domain bestellt? 

MfG


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Dezember 2010)

Killerbeef schrieb:


> Hast du eine Domina, einen Domian (Seelsorger im Fernsehen :b) oder oder eine Domain bestellt?
> 
> MfG



DOMAIN xD sorry -.-*


----------



## Killerbeef (20. Dezember 2010)

TonyMontana777 schrieb:


> DOMAIN xD sorry -.-*



Ok dann weiß ichs nicht  (Soll jetzt keine FLame sein )

MfG


----------

